# Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's?



## dj*viper (12. Januar 2012)

Auf der Suche nach einer SSD kommen immer wieder Fragen auf, z.B. zur Kapazität, Hersteller, Controller, Ausfallrate und Zuverlässigkeit? Da der Controller das Herzstück jeder SSD ist, werden wir die Umfrage gezielt auf den Controller ausrichten.

SSD’s sind schon eine ganze Weile auf dem Markt. Viele haben sich bereits eine oder mehrere SSD’s zugelegt. Man hört öfter mal, daß einige sehr unzufrieden damit sind. Doch wo ist der Haken? Jetzt gehen wir der Sache auf den Grund. Nun wollen wir sehen, welche Controller sich etabliert haben und die zuverlässigsten im Consumer-Bereich geworden sind. Darum bitte ich Euch eure SSD(s) mittels der Umfrage zu beurteilen. Es können mehrere SSD’s  beurteilt werden, bei denen Ihr persönliche Erfahrungen gesammelt habt. In den untersten Zeilen der Umfrage gibt es noch die Möglichkeit, eine generelle Beurteilung über SSD’s abzugeben.

Um die Umfrage so übersichtlich wie möglich zu gestalten, werden die SSD’s nach Controller-Typ unterteilt, Controller-Hersteller gibt es nur eine Handvoll. Alle SSD-Modelle in die Umfrage aufzunehmen würde den Rahmen sprengen. Weiter unten könnt ihr mittels meiner SSD-Controller-Liste (was ich mühsam aus dem Internet für jede einzelne SSD  herausgesucht habe) sehen, welchen Controller eure SSD hat und dafür abstimmen. Die Liste ist nach bestem Gewissen hergestellt worden, falls jedoch ein Irrtum besteht, bitte ich um eine schnelle Kontaktaufnahme zur Behebung des Fehlers. Habe versucht alle bis dato erschienen Modelle für den Consumer-Bereich in die Liste aufzunehmen. Wenn jedoch ein Modell nicht aufgelistet sein sollte, einfach Bescheid geben.

Hoffen auf eine rege und vor allem ehrliche Teilnahme. Für Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge sind wir immer offen. Damit so viele wie möglich mitmachen, könnt Ihr die Umfrage gerne verlinken(z.B in der Signatur).






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*SSD-Controller-Liste*


Spoiler





*Hersteller*
|
*Modell*
|
*Controller*

Adata      |    S396    |    SandForce SF-2181
Adata      |    S510     |    SandForce SF-2281
Adata      |    S511     |    SandForce SF-2281
Adata      |    S599     |    SandForce SF-1222
CnMemory     |    Phantom II     |    SandForce SF-1222
Corsair     |    Force     |    SandForce SF-1222
Corsair     |    Force 3     |    SandForce SF-2281
Corsair     |    Force GT     |    SandForce SF-2281
Corsair     |    Nova     |    Indilinx IDX110M01-LC Eco
Corsair     |    Performance     |    Samsung S3C29RBB01-YK40
Corsair     |    Performance 3     |    Marvell 88SS9174-BKK2
Corsair     |    Performance Pro     |    Marvell 88SS9174-BKK2
Crucial     |    C300     |    Marvell 88SS9174-BJP2
Crucial     |    m4     |    Marvell 88SS9174-BLD2
ExtreMemory     |    XLR8 Express     |    SandForce SF-2281
ExtreMemory     |    XLR8 Plus     |    SandForce SF-1222
G.Skill     |    Falcon     |    Indilinx IDX110M00-LC
G.Skill     |    Falcon II    |    Indilinx IDX110M01-LC Eco
G.Skill     |    Phoenix     |    SandForce SF-1222
G.Skill     |    Phoenix II     |    SandForce SF-2281
G.Skill     |    Titan     |    JMicron JMF602B
Intel     |    310    |    Intel PC29AS21BA0
Intel     |    311    |    Intel PC29AS21BA0
Intel     |    320    |    Intel PC29AS21BA0
Intel     |    510    |    Marvell 88SS9174-BKK2
Intel     |    710    |    Intel PC29AS21BA0
Intel     |    X25-E     |    Intel PC29AS21AA0
Intel     |    X25-M     |    Intel PC29AS21BA0
Intel     |    X25-V     |    Intel PC29AS21BA0
Kingston     |    HyperX     |    SandForce SF-2281
Kingston     |    SSDNow E     |    Intel PC29AS21AA0
Kingston     |    SSDNow KC100    |    SandForce SF-2281
Kingston     |    SSDNow M     |    Intel PC29AS21BA0
Kingston     |    SSDNow V     |    JMicron JM612
Kingston     |    SSDNow V 100    |    JMicron JM618
Kingston     |    SSDNow V 200    |    JMicron JM668
Kingston     |    SSDNow V G2     |    JMicron JM618
Kingston     |    SSDNow V+     |    Toshiba T6UG1XBG
Kingston     |    SSDNow V+ 100    |    Toshiba T6UG1XBG
Kingston     |    SSDNow V+ 180    |    Toshiba T6UG1XBG
Mach Xtreme     |    MX-DS     |    SandForce SF-1222
Mach Xtreme     |    MX-DS Turbo     |    SandForce SF-2281
Mushkin     |    Callisto     |    SandForce SF-1222
Mushkin     |    Callisto Deluxe     |    SandForce SF-1222
Mushkin     |    Callisto Deluxe 2     |    SandForce SF-1222
Mushkin     |    Chronos     |    SandForce SF-2281
Mushkin     |    Chronos Deluxe     |    SandForce SF-2281
OCZ     |    Agility (EX)     |    Indilinx IDX110M00-LC
OCZ     |    Agility 2 (EX)     |    SandForce SF-1222
OCZ     |    Agility 3     |    SandForce SF-2281
OCZ     |    Core     |    JMicron JMF602
OCZ     |    Deneva C     |    SandForce SF-1222
OCZ     |    Deneva R     |    SandForce SF-1565
OCZ     |    Onyx 2     |    SandForce SF-1222
OCZ     |    RevoDrive (X2)     |    SandForce SF-1222
OCZ     |    RevoDrive 3 (X2)     |    SandForce SF-2281
OCZ     |    Solid 2     |    Indilinx IDX110M00-LC
OCZ     |    Solid 3     |    SandForce SF-2281
OCZ     |    Summit     |    Samsung S3C29RBB01-YK40
OCZ     |    Vertex (EX, Plus, Turbo)     |    Indilinx IDX110M00-LC
OCZ     |    Vertex 2     |    SandForce SF-1222
OCZ     |    Vertex 2 EX     |    SandForce SF-1565
OCZ     |    Vertex 3     |    SandForce SF-2281
OCZ     |    Vertex 3 MI  |    SandForce SF-2281
Patriot     |    Inferno     |    SandForce SF-1222
Patriot     |    Mac XT     |    SandForce SF-2281
Patriot     |    PS-100     |    Phison PS3105-S5
Patriot     |    Pyro     |    SandForce SF-2281
Patriot     |    Pyro SE     |    SandForce SF-2281
Patriot     |    Torqx     |    Indilinx IDX110M00-LC
Patriot     |    Torqx 2     |    Phison PS3105-S5
Patriot     |    Warp     |    JMicron JMF602
Patriot     |    Wildfire     |    SandForce SF-2281
Plextor     |    M2P     |    Marvell 88SS9174-BLD2
Plextor     |    M2S     |    Marvell 88SS9174-BKK2
Plextor     |    M3S     |    Marvell 88SS9174-BKK2
PNY     |    Performance     |    SandForce SF-1222
Samsung     |    470    |    Samsung 3-core MAX
Samsung     |    830    |    Samsung 3-core MAX
Samsung     |    PB22-J    |    Samsung S3C29RBB01-YH40
Sandisk     |    G3     |    SanDisk SDC4
Sandisk     |    Ultra     |    SandForce SF-1222
Super Talent     |    MasterDrive SX     |    Samsung S3C29RBB01-YK40
Super Talent     |    UltraDrive GX     |    Indilinx IDX110M00-LC
Super Talent     |    UltraDrive GX2    |    Indilinx IDX110M00-LC
Super Talent     |    Value     |    JMicron JMF602
Team     |    Xtreem S1     |    SandForce SF-1222
Transcend     |    PATA IDE SSD     |    JMicron JMF602B
Transcend     |    SATA SSD     |    JMicron JMF602B
Verbatim     |    SATA SSD     |    Phison PS3105-S5
Zalman    |    F1    |    SandForce SF-2281


☆☆ concepted by dj*viper & roheed ☆☆​


----------



## dj*viper (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

-reserviert-


----------



## dj*viper (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

-reserviert-


----------



## roheed (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

Sieht echt Prima aus dj*Viper  Bin schon riesig auf eure Erfahrungen gespannt.

MFG Roheed



<--- SandForce 1 | Sehr Sehr zufrieden!


----------



## To_by_b (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

[x] Samsung – Zufrieden/keine Probleme


----------



## dj*viper (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

[x] Sandforce 1XXX – Zufrieden/keine Probleme
[x] Sandforce 2XXX – Zufrieden/keine Probleme
[x] Marvell – Zufrieden/keine Probleme
[x] Nie mehr ohne!


----------



## Nyuki (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

[x] Sandforce 1XXX – Zufrieden/keine Probleme / Vertex 2 E 34nm
[x] Marvell – Zufrieden/keine Probleme / M4
[x] Nie mehr ohne!


----------



## Rixx (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

[x] Indilinx nie Probleme

einmal SSD immer SSD


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

[X] Marvell – Zufrieden/keine Probleme

[X] Nie mehr ohne!


----------



## Vaykir (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

[X] Nie mehr ohne!
[X] Marvell – Zufrieden/keine Probleme
[X] Nie mehr ohne!
[X] Nie mehr ohne!

Hatte ich schon:
[X] Nie mehr ohne! ? 

Diese woche 3 Systeme für Kollegen zusammengebaut und allen ne SSD verpasst. keiner hats bisher bereut


----------



## mojoxy (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

Schon wieder was neues? 
Warum unterscheidest du bei Sandforce Generationen, bei den anderen Controllern nicht?

[x] Sandforce 1XXX – Zufrieden/keine Probleme
[x] Sandforce 2XXX – Ausgefallen/Defekt
[x] Marvell – Zufrieden/keine Probleme

[x] Nie mehr ohne!


----------



## mojoxy (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*



Nyuki schrieb:


> [x] Sandforce 2XXX – Zufrieden/keine Probleme / Vertex 2 E 34nm


Vertex 2 ist aber Sandforce 1XXX!


----------



## Nyuki (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

Misst ich habe einen fehler gemach ICH WILL NOCHMAL VOTEN


----------



## OctoCore (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

[x] Sandforce 2XXX – Zufrieden/keine Probleme
[x] Samsung – Zufrieden/keine Probleme
[x] Nice to have!


----------



## dgcss (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

Hab 2 erfahrungen machen Dürfen:

[x] Sandforce 2XXX – Zufrieden/keine Probleme *Corsair GT super Mega Flott. Keine Probs und absolute mega Bench*

[x] Sandforce 2XXX – unzufrieden* 2x OCZ V3 selbst als Raid mäßige bis schrottige Bench (kommen nichtmal als Raid an die Bench von der Corsair GT) . Die werden auf jeden Fall ausgetauscht und gegen 1 Corsair GT/Corsair Pref3 oder einer Samsung 830 ausgetauscht.*

Ich denke das die Umfrage zu verallgemeinert ist, und da die meisten eh nur mit "seiner eigenen" gearbeitet haben , denke ich das viele garnicht wissen was ne vernümpftige SSD bringen kann/muss


----------



## der_yappi (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

[X] Marvell – Zufrieden/keine Probleme (Crucial m4 mit 128GB)

Vergessen anzuklicken [X] Nie mehr ohne!


----------



## KillerCroc (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

[X] Sandforce 1XXX – Zufrieden/keine Probleme


----------



## Vulnerabilus (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

[X] Intel – Zufrieden/keine Probleme
[X] Indilinx – Zufrieden/keine Probleme
[X] Nie mehr ohne!

OS auf Festplatte ist aus der Holzzeit.


----------



## Muetze (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

[x] Samsung – Zufrieden/keine Probleme / 830 2x
[x] Marvell – Zufrieden/keine Probleme / m4 3x
[x] Sandforce 2XXX – Zufrieden/keine Probleme / Vertex 3 2x
[x] Nie mehr ohne! 
						[x] Was ist eine SSD


----------



## cann0nf0dder (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

[x] Marvell – Zufrieden/keine Probleme -> c300 realssd 256gb
[x] Intel – Zufrieden/keine Probleme -> 2x Postville g2 80gb
[x] Nie mehr ohne!


----------



## Spiff (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

Samsung hat noch eine dritte SSD  die -->Samsung SSD PB22-J MLC

[x] Samsung – Zufrieden/keine Probleme / 830 5x, PB22-J 1x
[x] Marvell – Zufrieden/keine Probleme / m4 1x,
[x] Nie mehr ohne


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

[X] Was ist eine SSD? 

Ernsthaft:

[X] Marvell - zufrieden --> Crucial m4 128GB im Gamingrechner
[X] Indilinx - zufrieden --> OCZ Onyx 64GB im Officerechner
[X] Nie mehr ohne!


----------



## Anoubis (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

Danke für diese Umfrage. Das ist auch eine Art der Kaufentscheidung. Vor allem sind es Werte, die man nicht in technischen Daten nachlesen kann. Ich hoffe es stimmen noch viele User ab


----------



## SilentKilla (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

[x] Samsung zufrieden / keine Probleme

... naja nicht ganz. Die Samsung Magician Software ist verbesserungswürdig, was das Firmware Update betrifft.

siehe hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/laufwerke-und-speichermedien/197539-samsung-830-ssd-firmware.html


----------



## Gohrbi (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

[x] Sandforce 1XXX – Ausfall
[x] Marvell – Zufrieden/keine Probleme / M4

Nach Austausch auch mit der Sandforce 1xxxx keine Probleme


----------



## dj*viper (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*



Spiff schrieb:


> Samsung hat noch eine dritte SSD  die -->Samsung SSD PB22-J MLC


 thx, wurde aufgenommen.


----------



## SESOFRED (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

Habe ne X25-M G1 seit anfang 2009 keine Probleme
Seit Sommer 2011 2X 256GB M4 ebenfalls keine Probleme
und hatte zwischenzeitlich 2X OCZ Vertex2 mit den ich probleme hatte.
Vergessen nie mehr ohne anzuklicken!


----------



## XT1024 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

[x] Sandforce 2XXX – Zufrieden/keine Probleme (OCZ Vertex 3 Max IOPS; hoffentlich bleibt es dabei!)
 [x] Nie mehr ohne!


----------



## BlackViper59 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

[x] Samsung zufrieden / keine Probleme (830 128GB)

und vergessen [x]Nie mehr ohne! anzukreuzen


----------



## Railroadfighter (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

[x]Sandforce 2XXX – Zufrieden/keine Probleme

OCZ Agility 3, ohne SSD war das Notebook die langsamste Krücke aller Zeiten, jetzt bootet das System in 10 Sekunden.  Das einzige durch was man eine SSD ersetzen kann ist eine noch schnellere SSD


----------



## ile (13. Januar 2012)

Hatte bereits 2 Vertex 2 120 GB und eine Vertex 3 120 GB, nie Probleme und bin von der Sandforcetechnologie (längere Lebensdauer) überzeugt! 

Nie mehr ohne!!!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

Kleine Kritik von mit, die wenigsten wissen was für ein Controller in ihrer SSD steckt. Frag mal 10 Crucial m4 Besitzer was drinnen ist und du verstehst was ich meine!


----------



## roheed (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

@hulk....daszu einfach mal den Spoiler aufmachen da gibts eine "legende"


----------



## dj*viper (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

@hulk: dafür hab ich mir doch die mühe gemacht, und hab für jede ssd den controller rausgesucht. 
war nicht einfach sag ich dir. das findest du in meiner SSD-Controller-Liste (als spoiler untergebracht).


----------



## XT1024 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*



dj*viper schrieb:


> dafür hab ich mir doch die mühe gemacht, und hab für jede ssd den controller rausgesucht.
> war nicht einfach sag ich dir. das findest du in meiner SSD-Controller-Liste (als spoiler untergebracht).


 Und wo ist die Vertex 3 Max IOPS in der Liste  - wenn schon die Chronos Deluxe     dabei ist (die ich gekauft hätte, wenn sie zu dem Zeitpunkt verfügbar gewesen wäre )
Äh was ich eigentlich wollte: evtl. sollte über den spoiler noch eine *fette* Überschrift, denn wer liest schon einen mehr als 3 Zeilen langen Text? Der spoiler kommt mir schon etwas versteckt vor.


----------



## Benne74 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

[x] Sandforce 1XXX – Zufrieden/keine Probleme
[x] Indilinx – Zufrieden/keine Probleme
[x] Nie mehr ohne!

Meiner Meinung nach sind SSDs eine der besten Komponenten der letzten Jahre. Selten hatte ich einen so grossen Geschwindigkeitszuwachs des Gesamtsystems beim Austausch nur eines Bauteils!


----------



## roheed (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

stimmt die fehlt... die Idee mit einer Überschrift zum SPoiler wäre nicht schlecht auch wenn es auch mal nicht weiter schlimm wäre, die paar Zeilen drüber sich auch reinzuziehn


----------



## dj*viper (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*



XT1024 schrieb:


> Und wo ist die Vertex 3 Max IOPS in der Liste  - wenn schon die Chronos Deluxe     dabei ist (die ich gekauft hätte, wenn sie zu dem Zeitpunkt verfügbar gewesen wäre )
> Äh was ich eigentlich wollte: evtl. sollte über den spoiler noch eine *fette* Überschrift, denn wer liest schon einen mehr als 3 Zeilen langen Text? Der spoiler kommt mir schon etwas versteckt vor.


 die max iops ist ne ganz normale vertex 3, nur mit ausgesuchten nand-chips. da gibts keine weiteren unterschiede.
aber ich kann sie ja für dich mit in die liste setzen 

ne überschrift in pink? nicht dein ernst oder 


EDIT: änderungen sind erfolgt!


----------



## roheed (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*



> die max iops ist ne ganz normale vertex 3, nur mit ausgesuchten nand-chips. da gibts keine weiteren unterschiede.


stimmt leider nicht ganz ^^ dann dürftest die Corsair Force und Force GT auch nicht einzeln aufführen  Controller mag der gleiche sein (weiß ich nicht mal^^) aber die ein hat sync und die andere async flash. Ich würde die Vertex3 miops einfach in den spoiler aufnehmen das die leute sie finden.

EDIT: ja zuende lesen kann wunder bewirken XD


----------



## dj*viper (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

echt jetzt? 
ich dachte die MI hat nur selektierte chips.
das mit dem sync und async bei der MI ist mir neu, obwohl ich die MI selber hatte 
nagut, wieder was dazu gelernt 

jaja roheed, jetzt hast dich verraten. du bringst wohl nie etwas zu ende. 
und du hast dir bestimmt nichtmal meinen text im ersten post durchgelesen


----------



## roheed (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*



> und du hast dir bestimmt nichtmal meinen text im ersten post durchgelesen


gestern Abend nicht aber heute hab ich ihn mir mal durchgelesen  Und meine Signatur hab ich mittlerweile auch angepasst


----------



## RyzA (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

Marvell und zufrieden.


----------



## dj*viper (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*



roheed schrieb:


> gestern Abend nicht aber heute hab ich ihn mir mal durchgelesen  Und meine Signatur hab ich mittlerweile auch angepasst


 sauber, so gefällst du mir


----------



## Sebbi102 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

Marvel, sehr zufrieden.
Crucial M4


----------



## dj*viper (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

Checkpoint: 50 Abstimmungen


----------



## Dynamitarde (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

Samsung 830 256GB
Nie wieder ohne SSD.
Edit: Die Umfrage wäre noch  genauer, wenn man mehrere Antworten geben könnte.
 X _Samsung – Zufrieden/keine Probleme
 X _Nie mehr ohne!


----------



## roheed (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*



> Edit: Die Umfrage wäre noch  genauer, wenn man mehrere Antworten geben könnte.


was genau meinst du damit?! man kann doch so viele Häkchen setzten wie auf einen zutrifft


----------



## dj*viper (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

schaut mal auf den 1. post^^


----------



## Verox (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

Mit meine V3 120 Gb, als einer der ersten in Dtl und immer noch glücklich. Möchte sie nie wieder hergeben. HDD billiger Schrott der entsorgt gehört.

wünschte ich hätte nen OC Sandy System ;( aber man kann ja nicht alles haben. AMDrulz ^^nya...... verhex 3 rult auch so


----------



## OctoCore (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

Schon wieder jemand, der das Kleingedruckte nicht gelesen hat. 
Passiert mir aber auch ab und zu bei Multiple-Choice-Umfragen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*



dj*viper schrieb:


> @hulk: dafür hab ich mir doch die mühe gemacht, und hab für jede ssd den controller rausgesucht.
> war nicht einfach sag ich dir. das findest du in meiner SSD-Controller-Liste (als spoiler untergebracht).


 
Ja ok und den Spoiler bekommst net oben unter die Liste, naja ist ja nicht jeder so blind wie ich oder so faul und liest nicht deinen ersten Post!

Vollends zu frieden mit Marvel m4 und SF 1200 Corsair Force!


----------



## dj*viper (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ja ok und den Spoiler bekommst net oben unter die Liste, naja ist ja nicht jeder so blind wie ich oder so faul und liest nicht deinen ersten Post!


 das geht leider nicht. bei der oberen liste, kann man nichts einstellen oder sonstwas hinzufügen.
du hast es nicht gelesen?


----------



## roheed (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

aaaa wie geil ist den die animation im 1.Post  hätte ich dir nicht schon ein "gefällt mir" gegeben, hättest spätestens jetzt einen verdient


----------



## dj*viper (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

hab ich zufällig im netz gefunden. da dachte ich mir, das passt wie die faust aufs auge 

EDIT:
*-----------------------WICHTIG---------------------------*
Die neue Crucial Firmware ist online 
Crucial.com Product Downloads - Firmware Updates


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

_Samsung – Zufrieden/keine Probleme_


----------



## Clonemaster (14. Januar 2012)

Meine Vertex2 60gb war mal defekt, da aber viele das gleiche Problem damit hatten, gabs einige Lösungen. Trotzdem musste ich die Ausfallzeit überbrücken. Also hab ich mir gleich eine zuverlässige Intel mit SLC Chips besorgt. Die Vertex steckt jetzt im Netbook und mit der Intel im Hauptrechner bin ich immer auf der sicheren Seite


----------



## Spiff (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

async chips hat doch nur die Agility?
http://digitec.ch/ProdukteVergleichen1.aspx?artikel=221513,217891,216129,211557,219535http://digitec.ch/ProdukteVergleichen1.aspx?artikel=217891,211557,219535da sind die unterschiede aufgelistet der Verschiedenen OCZ SSD's 

Die Vertex3 MIOPS hat doch einen anderen Kontroller


----------



## roheed (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

ähmmm....bei der Vertex 3 Normal Edition steht doch nur MLC ^^ Vermutlich weil sie selber nicht wußten was verbaut ist XD aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das es Async war! 

Corsair Force3 = Vertex 3 = async
Corsair Force GT = Vertex 3 maxiops = sync

alle angaben ohne Gewähr XD


----------



## dj*viper (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*



Spiff schrieb:


> Die Vertex3 MIOPS hat doch einen anderen Kontroller


nene, ist der gleiche controller.


----------



## ile (14. Januar 2012)

roheed schrieb:
			
		

> ähmmm....bei der Vertex 3 Normal Edition steht doch nur MLC ^^ Vermutlich weil sie selber nicht wußten was verbaut ist XD aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das es Async war!
> 
> Corsair Force3 = Vertex 3 = async
> Corsair Force GT = Vertex 3 maxiops = sync
> ...



Das stimmt auf keinen Fall!!!

Korrekt:

Vertex 3 : 25 nm ONFI sync 
Vertex 3 MIO: 34 nm Toggle DDR sync

Agility: 25 nm ONFI async 

(Das ist alles MLC)


----------



## roheed (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

jop die HP stimmt nicht...hier das original von OCZ (bevor wir weiter rumraten^^)

Maxiops = 3x nm Flash, V3 = 2x nm Flash. Controller beide 2281

Quelle :

http://www.ocztechnology.com/res/manuals/OCZ_Vertex3_Product_Sheet.pdf
und hier
http://www.ocztechnology.com/res/manuals/OCZ_Vertex3_MAX_IOPS_Product_sheet.pdf


EDIT : Ile war schneller


----------



## ile (14. Januar 2012)

ile schrieb:
			
		

> Das stimmt auf keinen Fall!!!
> 
> Korrekt:
> 
> ...



P.S.: Es gilt bei OCZ grundsätzlich:

Agility - async
Vertex - sync


----------



## Fatalii (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

Deswegen sind die Agility SSDs etwas günstiger und die Vertexmodelle haben etwas mehr Leistung.

Ich nutze 2 Crucial M4 64GB und eine Corsair F60. Die Corsair macht in meinem Netbook eine gute Figur und die
beiden M4 arbeiten zum einen in meinem "großen" PC und zum anderen im HTPC. Ich möchte sie nicht mehr 
missen und würde eine M4 jeder Sandforce vorziehen.
Es gab keine Probleme und deswegen kommt eventuell in Zukunft eine M4 mit 128GB in den großen PC.
So brauche ich die Caviar Grenn nicht immer, da mir das Betriebsgeräusch der wohl leisesten HHD auf den
Keks geht. Aber wohlmöglich bin inzwischen etwas zu überempfindlich.

MfG


----------



## ile (14. Januar 2012)

Fatalii schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen sind die Agility SSDs etwas günstiger und die Vertexmodelle haben etwas mehr Leistung.
> 
> Ich nutze 2 Crucial M4 64GB und eine Corsair F60. Die Corsair macht in meinem Netbook eine gute Figur und die
> beiden M4 arbeiten zum einen in meinem "großen" PC und zum anderen im HTPC. Ich möchte sie nicht mehr
> ...



Hey cool, ein Silentfreak!


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

Ich nutze seit September 2009 bereits eine Intel Postville - und trotz intensiver Nutzung (und 7100 Betriebsstunden) habe ich seit 2,5 Jahren absolut keine Probleme gehabt


----------



## einrudelgurken (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

_Sandforce 1XXX – Zufrieden/keine Probleme_


----------



## Patze (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

@ *dj*viper*: Danke für die differenziert Umfrage. Ich habe in meiner (wenn man so will Vorversion deiner Umfrage) gerade einen Hin- bzw. Verweis gegeben. Im Moment wüsste ich aber nicht was man hier noch verbessern könnte.

SSDs vs HDDs - Gesamte Stimmen: 2422 bzw.

Umfrage-Auswertung: SSDs vs. HDDs: Gab es in den letzten zwei Jahren einen Datenverlust? 

Stand der SSD-Verbreitung bzw.

Solid State Drives (SSDs): Schon im Rechner - oder geplant? Gesamte Stimmen: 2433


----------



## guna7 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

[x] OCZ         Vertex 2         SandForce SF-1222 (der Kontroller war defekt)
[x] trotzdem nie mehr ohne


----------



## roheed (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*



> @ *dj*viper*:  Danke für die differenziert Umfrage. Ich habe in meiner (wenn man so  will Vorversion deiner Umfrage) gerade einen Hin- bzw. Verweis gegeben.  Im Moment wüsste ich aber nicht was man hier noch verbessern könnte.


Klasse das du den Querverweis gemacht hast! Vielen DAnk  Patze


----------



## roheed (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆ ☆Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?☆ ☆*

hulkhardy hatte auch nen ausfall mit ner SF1200 Corsair...hat es wohl schon wieder verdrängt gehabt beim Häkchen setzen


----------



## dj*viper (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*



Patze schrieb:


> @ *dj*viper*: Danke für die differenziert Umfrage. Ich habe in meiner (wenn man so will Vorversion deiner Umfrage) gerade einen Hin- bzw. Verweis gegeben. Im Moment wüsste ich aber nicht was man hier noch verbessern könnte.


 hey, das ist echt nett von dir, vielen dank 
wo find ich denn den verweis?

EDIT: ah, ich habs gefunden


----------



## OctoCore (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich nutze seit September 2009 bereits eine Intel Postville - und trotz intensiver Nutzung (und 7100 Betriebsstunden) habe ich seit 2,5 Jahren absolut keine Probleme gehabt


 
Die Laufzeit ist ja auch nicht so von Bedeutung. Zumindest nicht direkt. Bei mir wird pro Tag 1 GB auf die SSD geschrieben - obwohl sie praktisch nur ein reines Leselaufwerk ist. Erstaunlich, was Windows innerhalb eines ganzen Tages so zusammenschreibt. Mit fast 4700 Betriebsstunden seit dem Sommer (2011 ) ist meine SSD aber auch nicht schlecht ausgelastet.
In der aktuellen c't ist ein Report über die Lebensdauer von SSDs. Die haben es auf jeden Fall noch nicht geschafft, eine kaputtzuschreiben.


----------



## Softy (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Die haben es auf jeden Fall noch nicht geschafft, eine kaputtzuschreiben.



Ich glaube, das werden die wenigsten schaffen, vorher macht i.d.R. der Controller die Grätsche.


----------



## OctoCore (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

Klar, die Elektronik an sich kann immer ausfallen. 
Aber wenns läuft, dann läufts.  Am wichtigsten bei der ganzen Sache: es kam zumindest nie zu Schreibfehlern oder Datenverlusten.


----------



## dj*viper (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's? ☆☆*

noch 8 abstimmungen und wir haben die 100er marke überschritten


----------



## Magic12345 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's? ☆☆*

Ich habe eine kleine G.Skill in meinem Mac. Bisher null Probleme.


----------



## ShiningDragon (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

Danke für dieses Thema!

[X] Ist nett, aber kein Muss!
Ich habe nur begrenzt Anwendungen, die tatsächlich von den Zugriffszeiten dauerhaft profitieren.  Die meisten sind so klein, dass sie einfach in den Hauptspeicher passen, während andere wiederum so gross sind, dass SSDs zu klein dafür sind.
Wo SSDs aber wirklich absolut unschlagbar sind: HomeTheater PCs.  Insbesondere wenn die Medienapplikation Vorschaubilder von Fotos, Videos o.Ä. darstellt.  Dies ist eine der sehr, sehr seltenen Situationen wo man wirklich den gewaltigen Vorteil einer SSD ggü. einer HDD sehen kann (Zugriffszeit).
[X] Intel – Zufrieden/keine Probleme (2x SSDSA2CW080G3K5, 1x SSDSA2CT040G3K5, 2x SSDSA2MP040G2K5)
Vom angeblichen "8 MB Bug" habe ich bei den 3 SSDs noch nicht bemerkt.  Vermutlich weil ich die Rechner nicht 1.000 mal am Stück ein- und ausschalte, damit die Stromversorgung mehrfach im Betrieb unterbreche und das auslöse, was bei allen anderen SSDs ohne Stützkondensatoren ebenfalls destruktiv ist.
[X] Indilinx – Ausgefallen/Defekt (1x Super Talent Ultradrive)
Nie wieder, Super Talent Produkte werden von mir boykottiert (miserabler Kundenservice im Schadensfall) und um Indilinx wird ein riesen Bogen gemacht.


----------



## NotAnExit (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's? ☆☆*

[x]Marvell (M4 64GB) zufrieden/keine Probleme und [x]nie mehr ohne.

Nicht nur das Booten, wobei das alleine ja schon genial ist. Auch das Arbeiten unter Windows ist spürbar beschleunigt. Firefox öffnet sich fast in Nullzeit, große PDF-Dokumente sind ruck zuck da. 

Ich glaube, meinen nächsten Rechner baue ich nur auf SSDs auf. Meine 64er fürs OS, plus eine 256er als Datengrab. Mehr bauche ich nicht. Fotos kann man immer noch extern auslagern.


----------



## ludscha (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

[X] _Sandforce 2XXX – Zufrieden/keine Probleme
[X]__ Indilinx – Zufrieden/keine Probleme
[X] __Nie mehr ohne !


Der Revo 3 X2 hat meine Erwartungen erfüllt, wobei ich Anfangs sehr skeptisch war 
_


----------



## Sarge_70 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's? ☆☆*

[x] Marvell – Zufrieden/keine Probleme 


Mfg


----------



## roheed (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's? ☆☆*

Über 100 Teilnehmer...sehr sehr nice  Auf gehts zu 200 Marke (die wir sicher schnell erreichen wenn ihr alle ein wenig nachhelft ;_))


----------



## dj*viper (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's? ☆☆*



roheed schrieb:


> Über 100 Teilnehmer...sehr sehr nice  Auf gehts zu 200 Marke (die wir sicher schnell erreichen wenn ihr alle ein wenig nachhelft ;_))


 in der ruhe liegt die kraft 

schon geil, daß die 100er marke gebrochen ist. ein weiterer meilenstein ist somit erreicht


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's? ☆☆*

[x] Sandforce 1xxx - Zufrieden/KEINE Probleme

[x[ Nie mehr ohne


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's? ☆☆*

[X] Marvell - zufrieden/ keine Probleme 
[X] Nie mehr ohne! 

So, habe auch abgestimmt. Nachdem ich auf den vorletzten Grafiktreiber zurückgerudert bin, hat sich gezeigt, dass die gelegentlichen BSOD's mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht von der M4 kamen - 
also alles top!  (außer, dass beim AS-SSD Bench jetzt nach dem Firmwareupdate 0309 geringere Werte rauskommen - aber das juckt mich wenig, da man es im Alltagsbetrieb nicht merkt.)

Was mich aber interessieren würde, nur für den Fall dass später Probleme bei jemandem auftreten - gibt es bei Umfragen die Möglichkeit im Nachhinein die eigene Abstimmung noch zu verändern? Ich meine, könnte ja durchaus sein, irgendwann mal... Schließlich werden die meisten noch nicht allzu lange eine SSD verbaut haben.


----------



## dj*viper (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's? ☆☆*



h.101 schrieb:


> Was mich aber interessieren würde, nur für den Fall dass später Probleme bei jemandem auftreten - gibt es bei Umfragen die Möglichkeit im Nachhinein die eigene Abstimmung noch zu verändern? Ich meine, könnte ja durchaus sein, irgendwann mal... Schließlich werden die meisten noch nicht allzu lange eine SSD verbaut haben.


 nein, das geht leider nicht.
dafür müsste man eine neue umfrage starten.
am besten wieder so nach einem jahr.

die pcgh umfragen werden jeden monat neu gestartet, weil es keine möglichkeit zum ändern gibt.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's? ☆☆*

Hmm, schade. Wäre halt ne tolle Sache, wenn man dann sozusagen den einzig wahren, ultimativen Langzeit-SSD-Zufriedenheits-Umfrage-Thread hätte. Ich muss dabei an die Umfragen der Autofirmen denken, wo du nach 3 Monaten nach dem Kauf schreiben sollst, ob du glücklich damit bist.

Aber wahrscheinlich bist du da ja schon am Tüfteln und hast schon einen Plan für nächstes Jahr...


----------



## roheed (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's? ☆☆*



> die pcgh umfragen werden jeden monat neu gestartet, weil es keine möglichkeit zum ändern gibt.



waS????? aber gilt nicht grundsätzlich für alle umfragen oder?! also diese zB...



> Aber wahrscheinlich bist du da ja schon am Tüfteln und hast schon einen Plan für nächstes Jahr...


*hust* und wenn nicht helfe ich ihm schon wieder etwas nach


----------



## dj*viper (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's? ☆☆*



h.101 schrieb:


> Hmm, schade. Wäre halt ne tolle Sache, wenn man dann sozusagen den einzig wahren, ultimativen Langzeit-SSD-Zufriedenheits-Umfrage-Thread hätte. Ich muss dabei an die Umfragen der Autofirmen denken, wo du nach 3 Monaten nach dem Kauf schreiben sollst, ob du glücklich damit bist.
> 
> Aber wahrscheinlich bist du da ja schon am Tüfteln und hast schon einen Plan für nächstes Jahr...


um ehrlich zu sein, nö^^ ist ja noch lange hin, und vllt gibts bis dahin SSD2  oder so XD



roheed schrieb:


> waS????? aber gilt nicht grundsätzlich für alle umfragen oder?! also diese zB...


nenee, keine sorge. hab für diese umfrage unbegrenzte zeit angegeben^^
wegen pcgh umfragen: jeden monat wird erneut gefragt, welche cpu, graka, videospeicher usw... man hat.



roheed schrieb:


> *hust* und wenn nicht helfe ich ihm schon wieder etwas nach


mir ist nicht mehr zu helfen


----------



## mojoxy (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's? ☆☆*



roheed schrieb:


> Über 100 Teilnehmer...sehr sehr nice  Auf gehts zu 200 Marke (die wir sicher schnell erreichen wenn ihr alle ein wenig nachhelft ;_))


Damm wäre es doch mal an der Zeit für eine kleine Auswertung in Form von Diagrammen und Fact Charts oder? 
Aus den Balken da oben kann ich kaum was lesen.


----------



## dj*viper (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's? ☆☆*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Damm wäre es doch mal an der Zeit für eine kleine Auswertung in Form von Diagrammen und Fact Charts oder?
> Aus den Balken da oben kann ich kaum was lesen.


 mit dem gedanken hab ich auch schon gespielt.
aber bei grademal 100 abstimmungen fand ich den aufwand jetzt nicht nötig^^.
glaub, ich muss es aber mal machen, übersichtshalber.


----------



## dj*viper (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's? ☆☆*

es ist eine neue firmware für die samsung SSD 830 erschienen. mehr infos gibts hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...are-cxm03b1q-fuer-samsung-ssd-830-series.html


----------



## leorphee (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's? ☆☆*

was noch gut wäre, die Option die Stimme zu ändern... oder geht das hie nicht?


----------



## dj*viper (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's? ☆☆*

wurde hier im thread bereits mehrfach erwähnt, aber ich sags gerne nochmal 

man kann die stimmen *leider *nicht mehr nachträglich ändern oder rückgängig machen.


----------



## leorphee (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's? ☆☆*

ich dachte man könne so etwas im ersteller Thread ändern, so etwas kenne ich aus anderen Foren, wo ich selber auch schon Umfragen erstellt habe, aber wenn es nicht geht, okay... liegt wohl an der Forensoftware... 
Danke dir für die Auskunft und sorry für die wiederholte Frage, hatte es nicht gelesen.


----------



## dj*viper (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's? ☆☆*

ach quatsch macht doch nix 

bei der erstellung konnte ich nur "mehrfachauswahl" und "dauer" wählen. mehr leider nicht.
wäre auf jeden fall besser gewesen.
evtl mal nen mod fragen?!


----------



## [Bur4n] (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's? ☆☆*

[x] Sandforce 1XXX – Zufrieden/keine Probleme -> OCZ Agility 2
[X] Nie mehr ohne!

Die Agility war eigentlich nen Frustkauf. Ich hab sie dann in mein ASUS UL30 eingebaut und damit ist es damit tausendmal schneller als zuvor. Würde sie nicht mehr hergeben. Ich liebe es so fette Desktopreplacements ohne SSD in Grund und Boden zu stampfen was Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit angeht XD 
Und ein weiterer Vorteil, das nervig HDD-surren ist auch weg. 

totenstill und affenschnell - Love it!


----------



## DarthLAX (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

hm es fehlt eine sache:

habe keine SSD bzw. habe bei meinem PC auf eine SSD verzichtet - vor allem weil ich die mehr-leistung im Spielebereich bezweifle!

mfg LAX
ps: werde mal weiter lesen (vll überzeugt mich ja doch noch wer von ner IMHO im moment etwas sinnlosen SSD)


----------



## Own3r (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's? ☆☆*

Bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden mit meiner OCZ Vertex 2 EX 60GB.
Ich hoffe, dass das auch noch so bleiben wird.


----------



## roheed (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's? ☆☆*



> hm es fehlt eine sache:
> habe keine SSD bzw. habe bei meinem PC auf eine SSD verzichtet - vor  allem weil ich die mehr-leistung im Spielebereich bezweifle!


Wie wäre es dann einfach mit ---> [x] Ist nett, aber kein Muss!

Hast du dir schon mal überlegt wie lang wir die Liste machen hätten können?! Die kannst ja ins unendliche erweiteren. Ich finde sie ist ein guter Kompromiss geworden zwischen Auswahlmöglichkeiten und Länge. Außerdem geht es hier primär nur um die zufriedenheit und nicht warum ich mir keine SSD kaufen würde  Hab auch nen Netbook und da würde es mir nie in den Sinn kommen eine SSD zu verbauen weil das Leistungsplus einfach zu gering ausfällt...hätte man das nicht auch in einem Punkt verewigen müssen?! Weißt was ich sagen will?


----------



## mojoxy (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's? ☆☆*



roheed schrieb:


> Weißt was ich sagen will?


Ne! Kannst du es vielleicht mit einem Beispiel anreichern oder mir ein Bild dazu malen?


----------



## roheed (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's? ☆☆*



> Ne! Kannst du es vielleicht mit einem Beispiel anreichern oder mir ein Bild dazu malen?


Ursprünglich waren in der Liste noch fragen wie...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber die mussten wir aufgrund eines Schreiben aus der LTR Rechtsabteilung streichen ... hoffe ich konnte dir das Problem etwas näher bringen *@ Mojoxyz*


----------



## biohaufen (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's? ☆☆*

[x]_ Nie mehr ohne!_
[x] _Marvell – Zufrieden/keine Probleme      _==> Crucial m4 mit 64GB Firmware 0309
[x] _Sonstige – Zufrieden/keine Probleme    _==> ausversehen gewählt_ 
_


----------



## dj*viper (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's? ☆☆*

@roheed:
die liste ist jetzt aber nicht ernst gemeint oder?^^

b2t:
nach jetzigem stand hat der marvell controller mit abstand die nase vorn. 
52 stimmen, und davon 100% zufrieden. das ist echt


----------



## Joker_68 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's? ☆☆*

[x] Intel – Zufrieden/keine Probleme
[x] Nie mehr ohne!

[x] Wo zum Geier stecke ich eine SSD in mein iPhone rein


----------



## 4LI4Z (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's? ☆☆*

[x] Marvell – Zufrieden/keine Probleme
[x] Nie mehr ohne!

Bin absolut zufrieden mit dem Teil.


----------



## Zomg (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's? ☆☆*

Sandforce 2 - sehr zufrieden - als systemplatte pflicht!


----------



## roheed (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's? ☆☆*



> @roheed:
> die liste ist jetzt aber nicht ernst gemeint oder?^^



na klar ist die ernst gemeint ... Joker_68 hat ja schon ein Häkchen gesetzt...


> [x] Wo zum Geier stecke ich eine SSD in mein iPhone rein


----------



## mojoxy (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's? ☆☆*

 Klassiker ^^


----------



## ShiningDragon (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's? ☆☆*



roheed schrieb:


> Ursprünglich waren in der Liste noch fragen wie...


Hast dem Screenshot ja einen schönen Dateinamen verpasst.  War das der klägliche Versuch Deine unerfüllte Lust zum Ausdruck zu bringen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's? ☆☆*

[x] _Samsung – Zufrieden/keine Probleme_ > Corsair P128
[x] Nie mehr ohne!


----------



## GeRm4nY1991 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's? ☆☆*

bin mit intel zufrieden


----------



## Fireb0ng (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

So mein x habe ich schon bei sandforce ohne Probleme gemacht nun ein paar werte zu meiner SSD.

           Model : OCZ-VERTEX2 3.5
        Firmware : 1.25
   Serial Number : OCZ-929283U0CIK1EQ06
       Disk Size : 120.0 GB (8.4/120.0/120.0)
     Buffer Size : Unbekannt
     Queue Depth : 32
    # of Sectors : 234441648
   Rotation Rate : ---- (SSD)
       Interface : Serial ATA
   Major Version : ATA8-ACS
   Minor Version : ATA8-ACS version 6
   Transfer Mode : SATA/300
  Power On Hours : 1534 Std.
  Power On Count : 1166 mal
      Host Reads : 3776 GB
     Host Writes : 1984 GB
     Temparature : 1 C (33 F)
   Health Status : Gut (100 %)
        Features : S.M.A.R.T., 48bit LBA, NCQ, TRIM
       APM Level : ----
       AAM Level : ----

Ich bin schon am überlegen mir in mein Laptop auch eine reinzumachen da ich den 2 Jahre ahbe und schon die dritte HDD drin ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's? ☆☆*

Auch wenn das in der Umfrage nicht zu tragen kommt (diese aber bestätigt bisher):
Alle Rechner die ich in letzter Zeit gebaut/aufgerüstet habe und die eine SSD erhalten haben (insgesamt 4 Stück) machen Gebrauch von einer Crucial M4 und das nach Aussagen der Nutzer ebenfalls seit vielen Wochen problemlos. 

Zumindest 3 der 4 Menschen würden auch das "nir mehr ohne" ankreuzen - der 4. hatte ein RAID ersetzt da wars nicht ganz so extrem mit der Leistungssteigerung


----------



## the.hai (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's? ☆☆*

also meine crucial c300 64gb und ocz agility 3 120gb laufen auch ohne jegliche probleme. wurden einwandfrei erkannt und seitdem super. auch die checks sind ohne beanstandungen.

"nie mehr ohne" is mir zu krass, weil im schlepptop noch ein raid und im netbook ne single hdd werkelt. deswegen bin ich für eine steigerung von "ist nett, aber kein muss" zu "ist super, aber kein muss".


----------



## roheed (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's? ☆☆*

für meinen Desk sag ich auch "Nie mehr ohne" aber fürn Laptop/Subnotebook und je nach Einsatzgebiet bin ich auch der Meinung..."ist nett, aber kein muss"  Der Preis der ssd sollte halt nicht grad den anschafungspreis des gerätes selber topen^^


----------



## the.hai (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's? ☆☆*

hehe Test: Acer Iconia Dual Screen - Zwei Displays aber keine Tastatur

bei meinem "netbook" wäre die preisrelation kein problem, aber die geschwindigkeit einer hdd reicht und der stromspareffekt is bei diesem gerät witzlos


----------



## Stahli (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's? ☆☆*

[x]sandforce, 2XXX - unzufrieden/ öfter probleme
jede woche 2-3 bluescreens

[x]marvel - unzufrieden/ öfter probleme
als ersatz für die agility 3 und hat die gleichen probleme

_
im schenker notebook von meine schwester

_
[x] nie mehr ohne - meine ssd...(marvell)


----------



## dj*viper (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's? ☆☆*

checkpoint

173 abstimmungen.

die 200 werden wohl noch geknackt, oder?!


----------



## <Phoenix> (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's? ☆☆*

Habe meine Agility 3 jetzt seit 4 Wochen und habe keine Probleme zu vermerken. 60GB Variante
Als Budget SSD nur für das Betriebssystem ist sie genau richtig für meine Verhältnisse^^

Hoffen wir mal dass sie weiterhin fehlerfrei läuft


----------



## VenomX (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's? ☆☆*

Sehr zufrieden mit meinen beiden OCZ, nie mehr ohne....


----------



## DAEF13 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's? ☆☆*

[x]Sandforce 1XXX – Zufrieden/keine Probleme
[x]Nie mehr ohne!
[x]Was ist eine HDD?!


----------



## roheed (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's? ☆☆*

190 Abstimmungen...die 200 knacken wir auch noch


----------



## mojoxy (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's? ☆☆*

Klar, werden ja - dank uns - täglich neue SSDs gekauft


----------



## thom_cat (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's? ☆☆*

bisher null probleme mit meinen ssds gehabt... egal ob indilinx, intel, marvell oder sandforce.


----------



## mojoxy (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's? ☆☆*

Glückspilz


----------



## thom_cat (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's? ☆☆*

bin eben ein ssd-flüsterer


----------



## 45thFuchs (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's? ☆☆*

Sandforce 1xxx (Vertex2 25NM 120GB) 15Monate problemlos bis jetzt.
Hoffentlich kommen die hersteller bald mit Controllern und SSD´s die einfach Ganze 16 PCI-E 3.0 Lanes reissen  
Mit den teilen ist es wohl eher die frage wann sie bock haben um nachzubessern,nicht ob sie es können.

Gerade in Rollenspielen geht gar nichts mehr ohne,die FPS sind oft konstanter und die ladezeiten bei Z.B DAO1 Extrem verkürzt.


----------



## chregubr85 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's? ☆☆*

[x]Sandforce 1XXX – Zufrieden/keine Probleme (Im Notebook)

[x]Samsung 830 Zufrieden/keine Probleme (Im Desktop)

[x]NIE NIE NIE NIE NIE NIE NIE NIE NIE MEHR OHNE!!!!​


----------



## roheed (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's? ☆☆*

noch vier Stück


----------



## Jolly91 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's? ☆☆*

[x] Samsung – Zufrieden/keine Probleme


Ich sag es mal so, wer keinen Lärm will, nicht immer warten will bis sich mal was öffnet, da kaum Zugriffszeiten der fühlt sich mit einer SSD sehr sehr wohl, hab die Samsung Series 830 256gb und bin sehr zufrieden, Firmware Update alles ohne Problem, ein Kinderspiel.

Eine SSD möchte ich persönlich nicht mehr missen.


----------



## dj*viper (18. Februar 2012)

jetzt sinds nur noch 2...go go go


----------



## Jolly91 (18. Februar 2012)

Ich find schade das man in der Leiste die Meinung nicht mehr ändern kann. 

hab nämlich ausversehen auf:

[x] Ist nett, aber kein Muss! 

geklickt, da es kein Muss ist, sondern ein Nice-to-have.

Ich hatte ja zuerst, 

[x] Nie mehr ohne!

angekreuzt, da ich die erst 2 Tage hatte, und meistens nur im Internet surfte und chattete, zudem zog ich da noch die Boot-dauer ab, ich wollte es ja noch ändern, aber da war es dann schon zu spät. 

Und weil alles da drauf passt, auch Games und man den Unterschied deutlich merkt, weil keine Lautstärke, etc..., würde ich das liebend gern auf "Nie mehr Ohne" ändern, aber no chance


----------



## mojoxy (18. Februar 2012)

Tja daran kann der TS aber auch nichts ändern. Das liegt ganz allein bei der Forensoftware...


----------



## Jolly91 (19. Februar 2012)

Das ist richtig. 

Schade für mich, der Liste wird die eine Stimme aber auch egal sein, mir aber nicht 


Naja, kann warscheinlich nur ein Admin ändern, der könnte auf den Bereich Zugriff haben, aber ich hatte das Kästchen angeklickt und war zu schnell beim Button abstimmen, ... to late


*Edit:*

Habe es doch regeln können, jetzt ist die Antwort an der richtigen Antwort, [x] Nie mehr ohne!


----------



## Crymes (21. Februar 2012)

Seid dem ich das LPM abgestellt hab gibt's keine Probleme mit den Sandforce 2 SSDs, kann jegliche Sandforce Modelle nur empfehlen.

Meine Sandforce der 1 Generation läuft sowieso ohne Mucken.


----------



## matti30 (6. März 2012)

ich hab meine Extremememory XLR8 Plus mit 120Gb seit ca. anderthalb Jahren im Einsatz. Bisher ohne Probleme und ich hoff, des bleibt auch so.


----------



## mcmarky (7. März 2012)

Hab meine Super Talent GX 128GB mit Indilinx Barefoot Controller schon seit knapp 2,5 Jahren in Betrieb. Zero Probs und Geschwindigkeit wie am ersten Tag!


----------



## Wannseesprinter (7. März 2012)

Aloha,

in meinem Rechner arbeiten fleißig zwei Corsair Force 3 SSDs und boten mir nie Grund zur Beanstandung. Selbst flashen musste ich die beiden Schätzchen nicht - soll auch nicht vorgenommen werden, wenn's läuft. Die Sandforce 2.... laufen sehr geschmeidig und selbst unter S-ATA 2 sehr flink.

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Climuff (8. März 2012)

meine Crucial M4 läuft ohne Probleme (leider am SATA 2 Port)


----------



## dj*viper (14. April 2012)

und weiter gehts...


----------



## stolle80 (14. April 2012)

*Eine Frage: bringt eine SSD ausser den kürzeren Ladezeiten in Spielen überhaupt was?*


----------



## roheed (14. April 2012)

was hat das mit dem Thread zu tun? 

Es bringt dir beim booten vom Windows enorm was und bei spielen (wenn sie auf der SSD  liegen) kommt es stark aufs game an. BF3 z.B. kannst die ladezeit beinahe halbieren. Mehr FPS kann man nicht erwarten höchstens bei dem einen oder anderen game evtl. weniger lags vorallem in Open World MMO zb


----------



## SirGonzo (14. April 2012)

Meine Crucial C300 64 gb läuft auch noch wie ne eins . Nicht genauso schnell wie am ersten Tag, aber trotzdem schneller als jede Harddisk


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. April 2012)

Indilinx Barefoot ist Müll..


----------



## kelevra (23. April 2012)

Crucial M4 128 GB mit Marvell Controller.
Läuft Problemlos. Tempo ist irre. Alleine das Booten von Windows samt dem Laden der Autorun-Programmen geht so schnell, dass ich nie wieder ohne SSD will.


----------



## blackout24 (23. April 2012)

Unglaublich meine 64GB M4 die ich für mein Linux Laptop gekauft habe Anfang März hat nun schon 47 Tage (1128 Stunden) und ein Firmware Update auf dem Buckel. Trotz SATA I geht der Laptop ab wie Drecksau. Einfach ein ganz anderes Gefühl mit dem Ding nun zu arbeiten. Das beste ist den in ein Seminar an der Uni mit zunehmen und um dich rum sitzen alle mit ihren neuen Laptops und MacBooks und ich stell meine 5 Jahre alte Möhre dahin und die ist hochgefahren noch bevor die anderen ihren Deckel aufgeklappt haben.


----------



## thom_cat (23. April 2012)

stolle80 schrieb:


> *Eine Frage: bringt eine SSD ausser den kürzeren Ladezeiten in Spielen überhaupt was?*



in spielen bringt eine ssd eher am wenigsten.
eine ssd verkürzt startzeiten von allen programmen, windows boot ist rasend schnell.
das system reagiert ohne verzögerung auch bei vielen platten zugriffen gleichzeitig.
eine ssd ist lautlos und extrem sparsam.



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Indilinx Barefoot ist Müll..



so schlecht ist der controller nicht, man muss nur schauen, dass man die richtige firmware version drauf hat.
meine supertalent läuft immer noch problemfrei und das seit 2 jahren.


----------



## Spiff (23. April 2012)

Was heisst extrem sparsam? wenn du es mit einer Green Festplatte vergleichst sind die SSD nicht mehr so sparsam  Standby 0.8W und Lesen/schreiben 6.0W und das bei 3 TB


----------



## dj*viper (23. April 2012)

SSD's haben nunmal kaum bis keine Wärmeverluste wie HDD's.

Ein Beispiel (Crucial m4):

 Im Leerlauf verbraucht die Crucial m4 0,1 Watt. 
Bei der Wiedergabe einer Video-Datei 0,3 Watt. 
Beim  sequentiellen Schreiben 1,5W.
Im I/O Benchmark verbraucht es 3,6W.


Hier ein guter Vergleich vieler SSD's und deren Leistungsaufnahme:
Benchmarks: Leistungsaufnahme : SSD-Vergleichstest Teil 2: 11 SSDs über 128 GB


----------



## blackout24 (23. April 2012)

thom_cat schrieb:


> in spielen bringt eine ssd eher am wenigsten.
> eine ssd verkürzt startzeiten von allen programmen, windows boot ist rasend schnell.
> das system reagiert ohne verzögerung auch bei vielen platten zugriffen gleichzeitig.
> eine ssd ist lautlos und extrem sparsam.



Ich finde man merkt auch beim surfen ein bisschen was, wenn der Browser Cache geladen wird. Komm ich auf eine
Seite auf der ich schonmal war sind alle Grafiken bereits geladen.


----------



## pcfreak26 (23. April 2012)

Also eine kurze Zusammenfassung!

ocz - Core v2 32GB Jmicron Controller(als startplatte im router [win2k3]) zufrieden, keine probleme
ocz - vertex plus 64GB Indilinx mod. Barefoot Controller (liegt TRS2010 und MSTS drauf) zufrieden, bisher keine probs
Transcend - TS32GSSD25-M IDE-SSD JMicron Controller(im Laptop [IBM Thinkpad T30] der Hammer will Ich nicht mehr missen im Gegensatz zur alten Hdd mit 4200RPM


----------



## mojoxy (24. April 2012)

Spiff schrieb:


> Was heisst extrem sparsam? wenn du es mit einer Green Festplatte vergleichst sind die SSD nicht mehr so sparsam  Standby 0.8W und Lesen/schreiben 6.0W und das bei 3 TB


Du musst aber auch bedenken, dass ein SSD mit Schreib-/Leseaufgaben deutlich schneller fertig ist und somit auch schneller wieder im Idle landet. Wenn man solche Vergleiche halbwegs realistisch darstellen will, sollte man den Verbrauch pro Operation messen; dass dies keine einfaches Unterfangen ist, ist mir auch bekannt


----------



## thom_cat (25. April 2012)

Spiff schrieb:
			
		

> Was heisst extrem sparsam? wenn du es mit einer Green Festplatte vergleichst sind die SSD nicht mehr so sparsam  Standby 0.8W und Lesen/schreiben 6.0W und das bei 3 TB



Hm, toller Vergleich.
Eine Green ist primär als Datenplatte gedacht.
Hat also in der Regel wesentlich weniger Zugriffe als eine Systemplatte.

Wie würde es denn mit einer brauchbaren Systemplatte aussehen?


----------



## RTW112 (25. April 2012)

@dj*viper : Schicke Umfrage  genau so was hatte ich gesucht jetzt noch. Besonders die Übersicht Hersteller, deren SSDs und die Controller Zuordnung da. Liste müsste nur aktualisiert werden besonders was Intel und OCZ angeht. OCZ besonders Pentrol udn Octane


----------



## mojoxy (25. April 2012)

Alle bashen Spiff


----------



## thom_cat (25. April 2012)

ich sehe nur argumente...


----------



## pcfreak26 (25. April 2012)

mojoxy schrieb:


> Du musst aber auch bedenken, dass ein SSD mit Schreib-/Leseaufgaben deutlich schneller fertig ist und somit auch schneller wieder im Idle landet. Wenn man solche Vergleiche halbwegs realistisch darstellen will, sollte man den Verbrauch pro Operation messen; dass dies keine einfaches Unterfangen ist, ist mir auch bekannt



Kann Ich bestätigen, hab einfach mal zum Spass noch mal die alte HDD (IBM Travelstar 20GB 4200rpm 5V/1A) angeklemmt in meinem Laptop. Mit der HDD hab Ich knapp 30-50Min weniger Akku Laufzeit, naja das Modell ist nicht grad das Stromsparsamste.


----------



## dj*viper (23. Mai 2012)

werde die controller liste bald aktualisieren.
wenn jemand noch änderungen oder andere wünsche hat, soll es bitte hier reinposten, danke


----------



## PaTHoS (28. Mai 2012)

[x] Sandforce 2xxx

seit dem ersten tag keine Probleme, regelmäßig FW -Updates gezogen -> schneller geworden!

nur eine Petrol warn schuss in ofen


----------



## paxpl (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?*

_Sandforce 1XXX – Zufrieden/keine Probleme .... nie mehr ohne 
_


----------



## BlackViper59 (29. Mai 2012)

Ich konnte die Tage sehr günstig ne Corsair Force 3 120GB von einen Bekannten  abstauben. Seitdem täglich 2-3 Bluescreens


----------



## kelevra (4. Juni 2012)

System sauber neu installiert oder geklont?


----------



## BlackViper59 (5. Juni 2012)

Keins von beiden System läuft auf der Samsung 830. Die Force 3 ist nur für Spiele. Mit der Samsung alleine hab ich jetzt seit 1/2 keine Probleme gehabt. Ich hab die Force von eine Bekannten bekommen und der hatte auch ab und zu Bluescreen. Inzwischen ist es aber nicht mehr so schlimm. Die letzten Tage hatte ich keinen mehr


----------



## Kaestorfer (5. Juni 2012)

Crucial M4 128 GB läuft top! Heute auf AHCI umgestellt und nochmals einen Performance Schub erhalten!!! Wuhuuu! Warte nun auf ein tolles SSD Angebot und dann schlage ich für mein Netbook zu!


----------



## L-man (6. Juni 2012)

ich habe vor ein paar Wochen auf eine Samsung 830 mit 128GB umgestellt. Das System wurde sauber neu installiert (Win7) seitdem plagen mich vielerlei Probleme von denen ich nicht weiß was auf die SSD zurückgeht allerdings ist am System sonst nichts verändert worden. Ausser natürlich das ganze in den AHCI-Modus zu versetzten.

1. Problem: Bei jedem 2. Neustart ist die Soundkarte verschwunden und muss neu installiert werden.

2. Problem: Alle paar Neustarts ist der Rechner insgesammt sehr langsam das Internet geht fast gar nicht und nach ein paar Minuten kommt eine Meldung das die Windows Firewall deaktiviert ist. Diese lässt sich aber nicht manuel aktivieren. Nach einem Neustart ist alles wieder gut.

3. Problem: Dieses Problem würde ich auf jeden Fall auf die SSD zurückführen oder auf einen inkompatibilität zwischen Board und SSD. Der Rechner stürzt andauernd beim gang in den STandby-Modus ab (in 30-50% der Versuche). Die LED´s am Rechner und die Maus bleiben an, der Monitor und die Tastatur gehen aus und nichts geht mehr. Der PC reagiert auf keinerlei Eingabe und es muss der reset-Knopf benutzt werden. 

alles in allem ist der Geschwindigkeitszuwachs nett aber Problemlos ist etwas anderes.


----------



## Magic12345 (6. Juni 2012)

Ich habe auch eine Samsung 830 SSD mit 128 GB. Ich habe mein Win7 (32 Bit) System von der normalen Platte geklont! und es läuft wunderbar ohne Abstürze. Ich habe nach dem Klonen nur den Samsung SSD Magician verwendet um die Windows Settings zu optimieren für den SSD Betrieb.


----------



## dj*viper (6. Juni 2012)

die samsung hat probleme mit bestimmten amd boards.
daher rate ich allen amd-system-besitzern von der samsung ab. lieber eine m4 oder cpp oder vertex4


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (6. Juni 2012)

L-man schrieb:


> 2. Problem: Alle paar Neustarts ist der Rechner insgesammt sehr langsam das Internet geht fast gar nicht und nach ein paar Minuten kommt eine Meldung das die Windows Firewall deaktiviert ist. Diese lässt sich aber nicht manuel aktivieren. Nach einem Neustart ist alles wieder gut.


 
Wenn du Avast als Anti-Viren Schutzsoftware verwendest, habe ich eventuell eine Lösung für dieses Problem:
Setze in den Einstellungen unter der Rubrik "Fehlerbehandlung" den Haken bei  "avast! Dienste erst nach anderen Systemdiensten laden". (siehe dazu auch folgenden Thread bei Computerbase)

Dies war jedenfalls bei mir der Grund für die von dir genannten Probleme mit der Firewall und einem langsamen Internet 
Vielleicht hängen ja die anderen Probleme auch damit zusammen?


----------



## L-man (7. Juni 2012)

SAINT-MAURICE schrieb:


> Wenn du Avast als Anti-Viren Schutzsoftware verwendest, habe ich eventuell eine Lösung für dieses Problem:
> Setze in den Einstellungen unter der Rubrik "Fehlerbehandlung" den Haken bei  "avast! Dienste erst nach anderen Systemdiensten laden". (siehe dazu auch folgenden Thread bei Computerbase)
> 
> Dies war jedenfalls bei mir der Grund für die von dir genannten Probleme mit der Firewall und einem langsamen Internet
> Vielleicht hängen ja die anderen Probleme auch damit zusammen?


 

jau ich nutze AVAST, danke für den Tip mal schauen ob es was bringt.

@ DJ Viper:  das kommt leider zu spät, habe bei meinen info-Touren die ich vor dem Kauf gemacht habe nichts darüber gefunden. Also werde ich den Standby Modus wohl abschalten müssen. Das ist blöd weil ich den wirklich viel nutze.


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (7. Juni 2012)

@L-man: Sag uns dann bitte Bescheid, ob mein Vorschlag zur Lösung des Problems geführt hat.
Seit ich die Änderung in den Avast Einstellungen durchgführt habe, läuft Windows 7 bei mir nämlich fehlerfrei.
Vielleicht kannst du dann auch wieder den Standby Modus nützen


----------



## X Broster (7. Juni 2012)

Magic12345 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch eine Samsung 830 SSD mit 128 GB. Ich habe mein Win7 (32 Bit) System von der normalen Platte geklont! und es läuft wunderbar ohne Abstürze. Ich habe nach dem Klonen nur den Samsung SSD Magician verwendet um die Windows Settings zu optimieren für den SSD Betrieb.


 Dito, zwar mit 256GB, da von 120GB kommend, die Samsung macht aber eine super Arbeit. 

Mit Marvell(Intel 510) und Intel Controller(Intel 320) bin ich immer sehr gut gefahren, super Teile. Sandfurz ist dagegen ein F... Nie wieder.


----------



## roheed (8. Juni 2012)

hey...Wir haben die 300er Marke durchbrochen  wobei die Tendenz, dass die Marvell Controller mit unter die zuverlässigsten sind weiter anhalten wird ... und dann soll nochmal einer sagen warum wir das Teil hier im 'Forum so "pushen"


----------



## BlackViper59 (8. Juni 2012)

Die Samsung sind mindestens genau so zuverlässig und die Intel ebenfalls.


----------



## L-man (10. Juni 2012)

SAINT-MAURICE schrieb:


> @L-man: Sag uns dann bitte Bescheid, ob mein Vorschlag zur Lösung des Problems geführt hat.
> Seit ich die Änderung in den Avast Einstellungen durchgführt habe, läuft Windows 7 bei mir nämlich fehlerfrei.
> Vielleicht kannst du dann auch wieder den Standby Modus nützen


 
also bis jetzt sind alle 3 Fehler nicht wieder aufgetreten. Es scheint also wirklich als wäre AVAST an allem Schuld gewesen. Nach der Umstellung in den Optionen war alles in Ordnung. Was mich nur wundert ich habe AVAST mit identischen EInstellungen auch genutzt bevor ich die SSD eingebaut habe und nie Probleme damit gehabt. Kann natürlich daran liegen das mit der SSD die ganzen Programme am Start mehr oder weniger gleichzeitig geladen werden und sich dadurch stören.


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (10. Juni 2012)

Ich hatte ohne SSD und Avast auch keine Probleme.
Anscheinend stört Avast durch den schnellen Start mit SSD die Windows-Dienste und verursacht diese Fehler.

Ich sollte mal Avast mit einer Mail darauf aufmerksam machen


----------



## L-man (11. Juni 2012)

was mich wundert ist das AVAST wohl nicht nur die Sicherheitsprogramme von Windows stört sondenrnd auch den Soundkartentreiber und den Standbymodus.


----------



## PanikGOW (25. Juli 2012)

Marvel - Zufrieden/keine Probleme
Nie mehr Ohne


----------



## iGotRiCe (25. Juli 2012)

2 Samsung 830 im Raid0 seit ca.  1/2 Jahr, bisher ohne einen Fehler  Top!


----------



## Arrow1982 (31. Juli 2012)

Eine Vertex 1 mit 60 GB. Gekauft als sie ganz neu rauskam. Läuft seit Jahren ohne Probleme, langsamer wird sie auch kaum, Trim geht und regelmäßig die OCZ Garbagecollection laufen lassen.

Und dann eine Vertex 2, die war nach 3 Wochen reif für die Garantie, wurde nicht mehr erkannt. Zuerst nur manchmal, dann war sie dauerhaft "dunkel". Dann ein Jahr fehlerfrei dann wieder Probleme. Diesmal hat das OS immer gefreezed. Auch als nicht-boot Platte reinschrauben hat nix geholfen. OS bleibt nach wenigen augenblicken hängen. Habs dann irgendwie geschafft das Ding mit der Toolbox (von CD gebootet) komplett zu nullen, seitdem geht sie bis jetzt (4 Wochen) wieder komplett Problemfrei und mit voller Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Skipper81Ger (1. August 2012)

*Corsair Force3 120GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5") SATA*



bin super zufrieden


----------



## eagle*23* (5. August 2012)

[x] Samsung Zufrieden


----------



## mojoxy (5. August 2012)

Welche denn genau? (Auch wenn ich mir schon fast sicher bin, dass es eine 830 seien wird )


----------



## ChrisMK72 (5. August 2012)

Da ich seit ein paar Tagen nun auch stolzer SSD-Besitzer bin und meine ganzen ersten Tests mit Programmen/Spielen abgeschlossen habe :
[x] Samsung – Zufrieden/keine Probleme

( @ Mojo : ja, klar .... ne 830  )


----------



## Modders Vision (5. August 2012)

Wie alle die 830er haben 
Meiner Meinung nach ist die Samsung 830 Series mit 256GB immer noch die beste SSD.
[x] Samsung – Zufrieden/keine Probleme
[x] Ist nett, aber kein Muss


----------



## mojoxy (5. August 2012)

Naja es hätte ja auch ne 470 seien können. War/ist auch ein sehr gutes SSD - war nur nie so richtig gehyped wie z.B. die V2, m4 oder 830. Lag vielleicht auch daran, dass das die Generation war, bevor SSDs massentauglich wurden


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (5. August 2012)

Samsung 830 Series / 128GB

Sehr zufrieden und nie wieder ohne!


----------



## Own3r (5. August 2012)

Ich habe nun auch eine Samsung 830 in der 128GB Version und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (5. August 2012)

[x] Corsair – Zufrieden/keine Probleme
[x] Nie mehr ohne!
11000 Betriebsstunden und immer noch so schnell wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## trickstar (5. August 2012)

[x] Marvell – Zufrieden/keine Probleme --> Crucial m4 schon 6mal verbaut und alle laufen wie am ersten Tag
[x] Nie mehr ohne


----------



## mojoxy (5. August 2012)

FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> [x] Corsair – Zufrieden/keine Probleme
> [x] Nie mehr ohne!
> 11000 Betriebsstunden und immer noch so schnell wie am ersten Tag.


11k, mein lieber Scholli! Da wird es aber mal Zeit für deinen Eintrag hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...thread-akt-rekord-71-537-betriebsstunden.html Das güldene Kronlein ist dir damit sicher


----------



## FabulousBK81 (6. August 2012)

@Mojoxy  Habe mich schon eingetragen.


----------



## PC GAMER (6. August 2012)

Samsung 470 series 128 gb, haben wir 2 Stück Zuhause seit 1 Jahr und bis jetzt keine Probleme


----------



## merkurmb (2. Oktober 2012)

die umfrage wäre schöne wenn SSD rund 3500h oder halbe Jahr alt sind. neue SSD oder nur 1 Woche  alt ist zu 99% immer Zufrieden/keine Probleme


----------



## mojoxy (2. Oktober 2012)

Naja steht ja jeden frei, sich auch ein Jahr später noch mal zu melden.

Zudem: Menschen tendieren dazu, sich eher in einem Forum zu äußern, wenn etwas nicht funktioniert, als wenn alles gut läuft. Kannst davon ausgehen, dass der Thread schon längst überflutet worden wäre, würden die SSDs nicht mehr funktionieren


----------



## roheed (2. Oktober 2012)

meine ssd hatte auch schon paar Stunden auf der Uhr bevor ich die Bewertung abgegeben hatte ^^ ich denke schon das er eine gewisse aussage kraft hat der thread


----------



## mo5qu1to (2. Oktober 2012)

Corsair Force GT 120, bisher sehr zufrieden.


----------



## gecan (2. Oktober 2012)

2x vertex 4 256gb in raid0 und ulala  !!! 

nie mehr ohne ssd raid0


----------



## Crymes (2. Oktober 2012)

merkurmb schrieb:


> die umfrage wäre schöne wenn SSD rund 3500h oder halbe Jahr alt sind. neue SSD oder nur 1 Woche alt ist zu 99% immer Zufrieden/keine Probleme



Dann stimme ich immer noch für meine Vetex 2, die ist jetzt knapp 2 Jahre alt und läuft noch wie geschmiert, hier die Smart Daten:

 1: SSD Raw Read Error Rate Normalized Rate: 99 total ECC and RAISE errors
5: SSD Retired Block Count Reserve blocks remaining: 100%
9: SSD Power-On Hours Total hours power on: 2147
12: SSD Power Cycle Count Count of power on/off cycles: 1868
171: SSD Program Fail Count Total number of Flash program operation failures: 0
172: SSD Erase Fail Count Total number of Flash erase operation failures: 0
174: SSD Unexpected power loss count Total number of unexpected power loss: 26
177: SSD Wear Range Delta Delta between most-worn and least-worn Flash blocks: 1
181: SSD Program Fail Count Total number of Flash program operation failures: 0
182: SSD Erase Fail Count Total number of Flash erase operation failures: 0
187: SSD Reported Uncorrectable Errors Uncorrectable RAISE errors reported to the host for all data access: 2
194: SSD Temperature Monitoring Current: 30 High: 30 Low: 30
195: SSD ECC On-the-fly Count Normalized Rate: 99 
196: SSD Reallocation Event Count Total number of reallocated Flash blocks: 0
231: SSD Life Left Approximate SDD life Remaining: 100%
241: SSD Lifetime writes from host lifetime writes 2112 GB
242: SSD Lifetime reads from host lifetime reads 8128 GB


----------



## riedochs (2. Oktober 2012)

Moin,

[x]Sonstige – Zufrieden/keine Probleme
2 Kingston SSDNow mit 16GB, kein Ahnung was die für einen Controller haben.

[x]Sandforce 1XXX – Ausgefallen/Defekt
OCZ VertexLE, nach Firmwareupdate defekt. Die Austausch SSD läuft schon über 2 Jahre problemlos ohne Trim (Der Sata Anschluss läuft im IDE Modus, der 2.6.xx Kernel unterstützt noch kein Trim)

[x]Sandforce 2XXX – Zufrieden/keine Probleme
2 Adata S396 30GB als Server RAID1. Allerdings erst eine Woche in Betrieb.

[x]Marvell – Zufrieden/keine Probleme
Insgesamt 3 Cruical M4 ohne Probleme im Einsatz, zwei schon über ein Jahr

[x]Nie mehr ohne!
Definitiv.  Gerade wo jetzt die Preise weiter fallen werde ich noch mehr Festplatten durch SSDs ersetzten.


----------



## Westcoast (2. Oktober 2012)

[x] Intel SSD Postville G2 160GB

habe mit meiner SSD keine probleme und diese hat schon über 5000 betriebsstunden auf dem buckel. 
die SSD ist sehr zuverlässig und besitzt einen Intel controller, schade dass intel keine eigenen mehr besitzt.


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. Oktober 2012)

Gestern ist meine Crucial M4 128gb flöten gegangen (7Monate alt) 
Ich hoffe Alternate tauscht das Ding schnell um ich will nicht paar Wochen warten müssen 
Aber ich würde nie wieder auf eine SSD verzichten denn auch normale Festplatten gehen kaputt.

Edit: Hab jetzt wieder die alte Firmeware installiert nachdem ich von den Probs gelesen habe und momentan geht sie wieder. 
Schein wohl auch das UEFI Problem gehabt zu haben, blöd wenn man das Firmewareupdate noch mit nem alten Board gemacht hat und diese Warnung vergessen hat


----------



## AchtBit (31. Januar 2013)

...meine Intel 320 wirkt wie Red Bull und hat meinem Laptop Flügel verliehn. Der Systemboot ist von 46 sek auf 19 sek geschrumpft.  Das Ding bootet etz so schnell, dass mir inzwischen der PC beim Start wie ne Schnecke vorkommt.


----------



## pedi (31. Januar 2013)

ich hab mir im sommer die sandisc 64 Gb gekauft, keine probleme, sehr zufriedn.


----------



## DasRegal (31. Januar 2013)

Also meine 256GB SSD (GSkill Falcon mit Indilinx Barefoot) at jetzt schon 23TB runtergerockt ohne Probleme.


----------



## nick9999 (1. Februar 2013)

[X] Samsung 830 128GB 

Circa ein halbes Jahr alt und rennt ohne Probleme.


----------



## Toastbrot0815 (1. Februar 2013)

[X] Samsung – Zufrieden/keine Probleme
[X] Ist nett, aber kein Muss


----------



## Sraw (2. Februar 2013)

[X] Samsung 830 128GB 

Ein Jahr alt und hatte noch keine Probleme.


----------



## Cyrus10000 (2. Februar 2013)

Intel drei mal nie Probleme


----------



## Gohrbi (24. Februar 2013)

(X) ausgefallen/defekt........zum 2. mal 

Ich glaube die XLR8 hat ein Problem mit sich, jedes Jahr ein Crash. 2010 gekauft, 2011 ausgetauscht 2013 TOT......


----------



## mojoxy (24. Februar 2013)

Hm das ist wirklich extrem ärgerlich. Ich hoffe du hattest wenigstens ein recht aktuelles Backup?
Ist der zweite Ausfall noch in der Garantiezeit gewesen? Und wie konntest du 2010 schon eine XLR8 besitzen (du meinst du die PNY, oder?), wenn sie erst Mitte 2012 auf den Markt kam? Oder meinst du ein anderes Laufwerk?


----------



## Gohrbi (24. Februar 2013)

Die XLR8 Plus ist von August 2010. Nee es ist diese hier: extrememory XLR8 Plus SSD 120GB, 2.5", SATA II (XLR8PL120AB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Sie hat sich mit Lesefehlern verabschiedet...in der "Ereignisanzeige" stehen 3000 disk Fehler, jeder einzelne Block....
Hier ein Bild von Eigenschaften und unter Computerverwaltung steht das Format RAW, kein rankommen.
Wie die Vorhersehung es will, habe heute Vormittag meine Origin Spieleordner auf die HDD kopiert.


----------



## mojoxy (24. Februar 2013)

Ah okay, die hab ich wohl übersehen. Drei Jahre Garantie, also wieder nen Austausch durch Hersteller, oder wie wickeln die das nun ab?


----------



## Gohrbi (24. Februar 2013)

...habe dem Support geschrieben......Mal sehen, wie lange es dauert. Ansonsten gibt es auch ne Telefonnummer...ist ja in Deutschland.
Berichte dann wie es ausgegangen ist.


----------



## mojoxy (24. Februar 2013)

Ja das wäre klasse. So kann man sich mal ein besseres Bild vom Support der einzelnen Hersteller machen


----------



## robbe07 (24. Februar 2013)

Samsung 470-64GB +Samsung 830-256GB. Alles ok,keine Ausfälle. Möchte nie wieder ohne.


----------



## Gohrbi (25. Februar 2013)

Rückmeldung Support "Extrememory".....sehr gut. Gestern (So) die mail geschrieben und heute Mittag die Antwort mit
der Adresse zum einsenden zum Austausch. Telefonisch auch täglich freundlich und kompetent zu erreichen.


----------



## mojoxy (25. Februar 2013)

Sehr nice, wenigstens stehen sie zu ihren Problemen und kümmern sich promt darum. Wäre zwar schöner, wenn man diesen Service erst gar nicht in Anspruch nehmen müsste, aber jedes SSD kann man ausfallen, selbst die hochgelobten Langläufer sind davor nicht gefeit


----------



## Gohrbi (25. Februar 2013)

..bekomme "Kingston Modell SVP200S37A/120G" dafür...mal sehen was die so bringt...


----------



## Der-Bert (25. Februar 2013)

Bin mit der OCZ Agility3 60Gb sehr zufrieden. Obwohl sie an SataII angeschlossen ist macht sie gut Tempo.


----------



## Murdoch (25. Februar 2013)

Crucial m4 und samsung 830 = sehr gut. 

OCZ vertex 2 War ne Katastrophe! 3 mal kaputt gegangen in kürzester Zeit.


----------



## Topper_Harley (25. Februar 2013)

Hab die 830 ohne Probleme.... 

hat die 840 irgendwelche Vorteile?


----------



## keinnick (25. Februar 2013)

Samsung – Zufrieden/keine Probleme (830er seit nem knappen Jahr)


----------



## Ahab (25. Februar 2013)

Ich habe jetzt seit fast zwei Jahren eine Force F90 von Corsair in meinem Thinkpad. Läuft sahne, keine besonderen Vorkommnisse. Seit ca. vier Monaten werkelt nun auch eine 330er Intel mit 120GB in meinem Hauptrechner. Windows 8 bootet in 5 Sekunden.  

Alles rennt. Nie mehr ohne. In meinem Umfeld sind jedoch einige OCZ Vertex 2/3 gestorben.


----------



## LiFaD1203 (25. Februar 2013)

Samsung 830 64 GB seit 9 Monaten als Systemplatte und seit 1 Monat Samung 840 Basic 500 GB. Bei beiden keine Probleme.


----------



## mojoxy (25. Februar 2013)

Topper_Harley schrieb:


> hat die 840 irgendwelche Vorteile?


Ja, sie wird noch hergestellt und ist somit gut verfügbar. Auf die Performance bezogen, ist die 840 (non-Pro) leicht langsamer als die 830. Erst die 840 Pro ist schneller als die 830. Für den Windowsbetrieb aber völlig irrelevant, sieht man nur im Benchmark.


----------



## GrannyStylez (26. Februar 2013)

Ich habe 2x 256GB 830er von Samsung im Einsatz. Ich bin zu 100% zufrieden!!


----------



## wolflux (26. Februar 2013)

Betriebssystem auf 2 x64 Vertex2 im RAID Null über 1,5Jahre ,1x 240 Vertex 3 ( Null Problemo) ,1xSeagate Baracuda 500 GByte. nur für Update und Sicherung durch Norten Ghost bei eBa... 13,00 €.Damit habt ihr keine unerwünschten Datenverlust bei einem Defekt.
Und das Leben geht weiter.Und die Kontroller Chips ,keine Ahnung .Warum auch ,dafür habe ich bezahlt damit es läuft.
Gruss


----------



## genetikk (27. Februar 2013)

Gestern SSD samsung 840 installiert, startklar bis zum Desktop in 5 Sekunden. 

Beste !!!!


----------



## Gohrbi (28. Februar 2013)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Rückmeldung Support "Extrememory".....sehr gut. Gestern (So) die mail geschrieben und heute Mittag die Antwort mit
> der Adresse zum einsenden zum Austausch. Telefonisch auch täglich freundlich und kompetent zu erreichen.


 
Dienstag 26.02 defekte SSD abgeschickt......
HEUTE 28.02.....die neue SSD ist schon bei mir...also Support von "Extrememory" ist Spitze...


----------



## mojoxy (28. Februar 2013)

Wow das ging aber echt schnell! Wenn nur jede RMA so flott gehen würde ^^


----------



## loltheripper (28. Februar 2013)

Mit der crucial m4 total zufrieden! Meine Vertex 2 ist aber tot.


----------



## Gohrbi (28. Februar 2013)

mojoxy schrieb:


> Wow das ging aber echt schnell! Wenn nur jede RMA so flott gehen würde ^^



ich war auch sehr erschrocken...aber es muss doch auch was POSITIVES in der Welt des PC geben..


----------



## roheed (16. März 2014)

jetzt hat es mich auch erwischt...meine Sandforce 1 SSD ist abgeraucht   Zumindest hat sie aber 3,5 Jahre sehr gute Dienste geleistet...

ca. 5TB Write; 10TB Read. Nichts desto trotz ist die "Laufzeit" nen Witz


----------



## Lios Nudin (16. März 2014)

Meine OCZ Vertex 4 mit Indilinx Everest 2-Controller läuft seit 1,5 Jahren ohne irgendwelche Macken, meine Samasung 840 Basic habe ich über ein Firmware Update zur kompletten Formatierung freigegeben.


----------



## Capone2412 (16. März 2014)

Meine Samsung SSDs (830, 840 Pro) laufen allesamt einwandfrei.

In unsere Rechner kommen keine konventionellen Platten mehr!


----------



## Cyrus10000 (16. März 2014)

Alle 8 SSDs laufen noch wie am ersten Tag (Intel, Samsung evo)


----------



## S754 (16. März 2014)

[X]Samsung – Unzufrieden/öfter Probleme 
[X]Ist nett, aber kein Muss!


----------



## Fireb0ng (2. April 2014)

Meine Vertrex 2 ist nach ca. 3 Jahren mit ca. 4000h und 2000 Starts abgeraucht


----------



## Fabio_OC (25. August 2015)

[X] Was ist eine SSD?
[X] Intel – Zufrieden/keine Probleme 
habe die Intel Series 530 SSD mit 180gb


----------



## timmy2000 (25. August 2015)

[x] Marvell – Zufrieden/keine Probleme (m4: seit 3 Jahren) ( M500: seit 2 Jahren)
[x] Samsung– Zufrieden/keine Probleme (830, 840 Basic: seit 3 Jahren), ( 840 Evo: seit 2 Jahren)
[x] Indilinx– Zufrieden/keine Probleme (Agility 4, Vertex 4: seit 3 Jahren)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. August 2015)

Crucial: MX 200
Controller: Marvell 88SS9189
Keine Probleme

Toshiba HG5d
Controller: Toshiba TC58NC5HA9GST (Marvell N8B97202.4JW)
Keine Probleme


----------



## iReckyy (25. August 2015)

Kingston V200 128GB - Top, 3 Jahre gelaufen, dann im/mit LAN-PC verkauft

Toshiba Q-Series 256GB
Top, läuft seit 2 Jahren, im Moment Spiele-Speicher.

Samsung 840 Evo,lief 1Jahr, nicht soo toll. Anfangs sehr gut, wurde aber mit der Zeit spürbar langsamer.

Samsung 850 Pro.

Läuft seit 1 Monat, sau schnell (messbar), mal gucken 

OCZ Vertex 2 60GB
Gebraucht gekauft vor 4 Monaten, läuft im uralten Laptop bis jetzt einwandfrei.


----------

